# Hard drive platter



## Barren Realms 007 (May 20, 2009)

I need some help identifying what might be in this hard drive platter please. It came out of an old hard drive I disassembled the other day. I'm curious to know what it might have in it so I will know what avenue I might take in processing it.

I tried to upload picture but it is to big in size and program won't accept it.

Here is the info on the cover of the drive.

Miniscribe
Longmont,Colorado
Mfg: June 12,1988
HDA:49674
TN:FS 2300-44

The platter is copper in color with a silver color about 3/8" wide where it mounts to the drive. It is about 5-1/4" in Dia. It has a silver streak running thru the center if you look at the edge.

I know this is not much info and I might not get a reply till I can resize the picture. Thanks in advance.


----------



## lazersteve (May 20, 2009)

It's likely an Aluminum disk with a ferric oxide coating.

Sell it as aluminum scrap.

Steve


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 20, 2009)

Ok thanks for the info.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 4, 2009)

BTW here is a picture of the platter. Looks like there might be copper in there.


----------



## Scott2357 (Jun 4, 2009)

Yep, ferric (iron) oxide coated aluminum. It's basically high grade rust, which is why it has that reddish color similar to copper. I really doubt there's any copper in there though.


----------

